# Main > News >  Map blog just started

## Carnifex

I have now started a map blog with detailed dungeon maps. 111 maps in 111 days! 

Check out the blog at: http://blog.megatongames.com/
The maps will soon be sold at http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/p.../Megaton-Games
And the Megaton home page at: http://megatongames.com/

----------

